# DEER OPENER



## love bird killing (Feb 9, 2006)

LAST YEARS DEER OPENER SEASON WAS FUN BUT LIKE EVREY YEAR SO FAR I HUNTED IT RAINED.BUT THIS YEAR EVERYTHING CHANGED DEER HUNTING OPENER THIS SEASON SNOWED AND I HAVE NEVER SEEN SO MANY DEER IN ONE LITTLE AREA. SO I WAITED FOR ONE PARTUIALR DEER AND IT WAS A 260 POUND 8 POINT BUCK. IT CAME THE FIRST 5 MINUTES OF LIGHT AND I WAS ALREADY DONE BY THE TIME 6:30 AM IN THE MORNING.

SO EVERY YEAR CHANGES AND THE THING I FIGURED OUT IS NEVER GIVE UP TRYING YOU EVENTUALLY WILL GET ONE.

TELL ME ABOUT YOUR OPENER SEASON LOVE, LOVE BIRD KILLING


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e screaming at us....all caps are hard to read.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

You must not be from around here because it's still pretty dark at 6:30 AM
Good job on taken a nice deer, you should never give up because about the time you start dozing off or if you are not paying attention the big one steps out and you miss your chance because you were not ready.


----------

